# Shipping goods from Australia to Germany



## wadistance (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi all,
My family is moving to Germany from Australia in April, and we are planning to ship some bulky items/extra items that wouldn’t fit in our baggage allowance, such as books, clothes and a few little household items. 

Just wondering if anyone had any experience using shipping companies that they would care to recommend. Time isn’t an issue, we’d be sending it off a couple of months before we leave. 

Happy to hear your suggestions!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

The easiest way would be to sort out as much as possible, my thought,
but for some things https://www.packsend.com.au/
could be a solution. Avoid hassle with customs etc., electric kitchen devices f.i.
donno if devices without CE label may imported to EU, could be cheaper `n easier to buy new ones in Germany.
Here we get other plugs etc.


----------

